# Parigi: 13 novembre 2015



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2015)

[video=dailymotion;x3dqzx9]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dqzx9_images-de-la-fusillade-au-bataclan_news[/video]


----------

